
Show HN: Website for getting direct links to CS Internship application - bbauman
http://www.intern.supply
======
bbauman
My roommates and I made this site while applying for software engineering
internships. It gives you direct links to company applications.

It currently has over 100 live links and that number will grow as it gets
closer to summer.

